# My Eclipse TCH828



## Chicagoboy (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello I bought a Eclipse TCH828. The Eclipse started off good with me intil it plays the songs... It plays some of the songs on the headphone and then it stop and play out loud.... What can I do to fix that problem????? I'm very mad right know...


----------

